# Nikon's one year!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon is turning one! How time flies. These are all from today...

Stack (sorry about the color, it tends to oversaturate in harsh light, he's not THAT orange!). I think I overstacked him a tad in the rear?









Natural stack - when he does the stand-out-of-motion exercise I get the best natural stacks. I blurred the background b/c it was distracting.









Stack from late July (better light and position, besides the tail)









Head









Movement - he goes along the fence, shaking his Kong when the neighbor's dog is out (hence the curled tail and bristled withers), he doesn't gait very fast/drive hard like in a show, but I tried to get some examples out of it.



























I'm no expert, but I love his color and that he seems more moderately angled (doesn't look like a banana with frog legs in the rear like some). Also I like his size, he's always seemed smaller/more compact to me though I measured him at about 25" and he weighs about 70lbs. I guess that is not short/small but he's always smaller than the other males his age, which I kinda like (I don't need a massive dog, and it compliments Kenya's 21" 55lb frame).


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

What a handsome boy! Happy Birthday!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He is stunning Lies 
I am no expert but he looks awesome
Happy Birthday handsome boy


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Nikon! He's just gorgeous! I have not seen a black and red with better pigment than him. I want to hug and squeeze him!







But, he probably wouldn't appreciate that, lol...


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Nikon, hope you get spoiled rotten!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

1 year old alreay!!!!

I am no expert but here is what I see:

I love his coloring, nice pigmentation, looks to have good angulation both front and rear, topline looks good, croup looks a little long!!

GORGEOUS BOY!!!









NIKON!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Nikon!! He is a lovely example of the breed. Very well-balanced with nice pigment and color.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Hes gorgeous! Love the rich red and dark black hes a beauty to me!!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Nikon! He is soooooo handsome!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Lies, I like his look. Happy birthday Nikon.

Nice Stop, great mask, good eye color, not sure his red could be any redder, nice amount of black with just a little ticking onin the bitch stripe area.

Just some of my thoughts on your stacks.

Both stack pictures the front end needs to be under the dog more, first picture a little better than the second. He has a nice shoulder angle, but if you get the legs under him a little more it will make it look even better. First picture I am just guessing at 1" or slightly less and the second one I would say at least 1 inch.

But you can learn something from the free stack and that is the back end. Notice how the croup looks much better in the free stack, why because he placed his back feet farther back than you do. I would try some shots with a happy medium between your 2nd stack and the free stack, the first stack is pretty darn close ont he back end. In your second stack picture he looks just a little bridgy on the top line, that is because he needs more space, bring the back legs back farther. In your first stack picture the only thing I would tweak on the rear legs is to bring the left leg forward just a bit maybe 1/2".

You want to stack a dog that gives you the best overall appearance, tweaking the leg postitions a little one way or another can make a big difference.

Val


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Val. He's always been a "post-er". The second posed stack is with someone else (not me in the pic). I don't put a lot of time into stacking since I don't handle him, only double handle, so my stacks usually suck!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I can't believe it has been almost a year since his first pics after you got him and he was wearing Sirens "hand me down" orange harness! Seems like just yesterday! 

Happy B-day handsome Nikon.

He looks great Lies.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday Nikon!

He looks great, great color, great structure. I like a smaller male too. Otto is the same height, he was 75 lbs at 1 year old but he's thicker boned.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I love his coloring. What a flamer ...









Happy birthday, Nikon. He looks great.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am a huge fan of Nikon!

I just love his colouring!


**** Happy Birthday Nikon!!! ****


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Nikon!
Time sure does fly! Can't believe Nikon is one already. Berlin will be one next month. I haven't measured him, but he weighs 80#!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lindsay are you going to either of the northern IL shows in October?


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He can't really be a year old already, can he?


----------

